# M&S Dine in for 2 for 12.50 running this weekend



## Carmel (26 Mar 2009)

Was in M&S this morning and the Dine in for 2 offer is back. Nice selection as usual. Got a Merlot marked at 9.99e as part of the offer. 

C


----------



## Guest124 (26 Mar 2009)

Excellent Carmel -enjoy!


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2009)

Thought I heard a radio advert for Tesco, doing a similar deal for 11.50? Haven't been in the store, so can't confirm what's on offer, and there's nothing on tesco.ie


----------



## krissovo (26 Mar 2009)

They had a roast dinner for 4 that cost €20 at the weekend.  It was all but gone by time I was there so didnt get one.  Looked good value though.


----------



## shesells (26 Mar 2009)

There's a decent selection in M&S, got tomorrow's dinner earlier. The full range of options is 

Mains:

Cook! Chicken with Davidstow Cheddar Gratin
Ready To Roast Gammon with Honey Glaze
Whole Oakham Chicken
Vegetable Moussaka
Gastropub Prawn & Chargrilled Chicken Paella
Gastropub Cod, Prawn & Smoked Haddock Pie
2 Seabass Fillets
King Prawn Linguine
Cook! Beef Meatballs With Tomato and Provelone Cheese

Accompaniments:

Ultimate Mashed Potato
Parmentier Potatoes
Dauphinoise Potatoes
Gastropub Chunky Chips
Pork, Sage & Onion Stuffing
Mediterranean Style Vegetables
Winter Vegetable Medley
Ciabatta with Garlic Butter
Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Rocket Salad

Desserts:

Fresh Fruit Salad
2 Jam Sponge Puddings
2 Syrup Sponge Puddings
2 Chocolate Sponge Puddings
2 Sticky Toffee Puddings
2 Blueberry Sponges
2 Eves Puddings

Drinks:

Le Froglet Shiraz
Le Froglet Chardonnay
Le Froglet Rose
Cotes de Gascogne
Enclos des Pins Chardonnay
Rockridge Chardonnay
Rockridge Merlot
Enclos des Pins Merlot
Orange Juice


----------



## Newbie! (27 Mar 2009)

Has anyone tried the paella? Looks nice....


----------



## tallpaul (27 Mar 2009)

Newbie! said:


> Has anyone tried the paella? Looks nice....


 
Yes it looks nice. What put me off buying it was that the cooking guidelines say that you have to microwave it. I'm not exactly sure why this put me off but microwaving food puts me in mind of some of those awful ready meals...


----------



## tml (27 Mar 2009)

I got the paella before, I was'nt mad on it but then again my mam loved it........probably not much help to you!!!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Mar 2009)

I have tried the paella and didnt like it so much!


----------



## paddyc (27 Mar 2009)

Yea tesco are advertising it for €11.50, details are in todays Metro but nothing on their website

[broken link removed]


----------

